# INGROWN BILL (in quails!!!)



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

How can I treat this? Do I just deal with it like a dove/pigeon, or is there some way of treating this more effectively. I can post some pictures soon- but I need a quick answer. The bird is extremely thin and emanciated.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm sorry to see no one has gotten back to you, i don't have any answers but maybe someone will come along soon


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, a bil is a bill, guess you can treat it the same.
A pic would be helpful.

Never had this sitution so I am not sure how you could treat it other than on what is posted on this forum.

Reti


----------

